# Help!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have sent Sandra for some of the snow chains from lidl, except I haven't told her the wheel size, one because I don't know it, second its n storage and I can't get to it read off the tyres .

So.

can anybody tell me what the size of wheel is on a tag axle Hymer B694 quick as I am sure she will be ringing when she finds out there are different sizes :roll: .


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

My Dethleffs fiat/ alko tag axle 215 75R 16


Paul


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know for certain, but there was post on here (found by googling) which seems to suggest 15" on a 1997 B694.


----------

